
So...Google admits they've been watching you! - ngrochal
http://www.routermods.com/2007/02/21/so-google-admits-theyve-been-watching-you/
======
gernikki
Google has alot of data and as you can see alot of reasons to share it!

------
jstoshick
Interesting to know what they have the power of doing!

